# PIR Sensor.



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am trying to hook this up in a fog controller. I was wondering if I can use the ground and the digital line as a contact. The same as you would a mat sensor. Basically hooking the the ground and positive to 3 volts. Then running a line from the ground of the PIR to one line in the fog controller and the Digital line to the other in the fog controller. As the fog controller just needs a contact to work. I was also thinking about using this on some of Jeff's boards. I just thought about it this mourning.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

What PIR sensor are you using?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It is just like this one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7613242054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

You'll fry the PIR sensor. I built this circuit this weekend to solve the same problem http://www.scary-terry.com/itw/pirsensor/pir-relay.jpg


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Easier. Mains PIR sensor light with 12V DC wall wart wired in. Connect 12V from wall wart to a 12V relay, connect relay contacts to fog controller.

No electronics to wire up - just 4 bits of soldering on a relay and the connection to the controller


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I will just use a cascading timer board, I got from Jeff this year. I really don't have time now to order anything. Where I am at I can't even get a selection of leds. I hurt my knee and have just got way behind on everything. Trying to think of ways to make things work with what is at hand. But I am glad you told me, cause I would have fried it to night.


----------

